# 12 step phone meetings - free if long distance unlimited on phone plan too



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope this is easy to read and not difficult. If you have any ideas on how I should list things better let me know.

These all have phone meetings.* FREE by themselves*, *but you should have free unlimited long distance too on your phone plan also.*
If you do not have free unlimited long distance and cannot afford it, perhaps you can put a few lines under any "5 free family and friends" option on your phone. The major UA, OA and ACA lines perhaps you could choose of whatever is your problem.
All have websites to look them up on.
You can listen only, share, or even get personal phone numbers of people from the phone meetings. 
If someone does ask for your number and you don't want to give it, the standard thing people say is "thank you but I don't wish to be contacted at this time".
You can listen while muted while you eat dinner, take a bath, walk down the street or in the park, lay in bed, etc.

-Debtors anonymous or DA - 3 or 4 a day? also wealth building topics, over 55 years old meetings, etc.
-Workaholics anonymous or WA - 5 a week
-Underearners anonymous or UA -14 a day, meetings on money and sales, alot of things
-Procrastinators anonymous or PA - Weekdays
-Clutterers anonymous - or CLA or hate to clean or clean up paperwork - a couple a day
-Arts anonymous - a couple a week

-UA or DA has a speaker line of recorded speakers who overcame drastic odds, you can find this line by calling the main number and asking

-Adult children of alcoholics anonymous ACA. This is not for those with alcoholic parents like it says but anyone that grew up in any kind of dysfunctional family and as an adult they are still dealing with family conflict openly or just in their emotions - 14 some a day?
-ACA info line - they have hours upon hours of John Bradshaw tapes, this is found on the ACA site, there's prayers on the line too, and other authors recorded also
-ACA 24 hour line - there used to be 4 people often there that didn't often talk...I mean it said 4 people on the line but they wouldn't respond, probably walked away from the phone...I'm saying this so you won't be offended if you say hello and no one says it back, sometimes they have meetings on this line, you can find it on the site, people are there in the middle of the night, people are most often there after a meeting for a while

-Parking Lot- this is a long "open share" meeting, people come and go usually listening only, from 1am to 6:30am EST, you can find this number by asking one of the ACA people probably easiest. This is for all 12 step programs. Can listen while laying in bed if you wish, put on mute.

-Parking Lot speaker line - this can be found if you ask on the Parking Lot, recorded speeches of people who overcame terrible multiple addictions

-Codependents anonymous - a couple a day
-Recovering couples anonymous - 2 or 3 a week
-Survivors of Incest anonymous - a couple a day
-Sex and Love addicts anonymous, Sex compulsives anonymous, Sexaholics anonymous, Sex addicts anonymous, Porn addicts anonymous (these are 5 completely different meetings with different goals, and different number)
-Rageaholics anonymous - 2 a week
-Violence anonymous - 2 a week

-Overeaters anonymous - 14 a day?
-Nicotine anonymous - a couple a day
-Marijuana anonymous - weekdays a couple a day
-Narcotics anonymous - many a day
-Alcoholics anonymous - many a day
-Chronic Pain/Chronic illness anonymous - a couple a week

-Obsessive Compulsive anonymous - 5 or 6 a week?
-Schizoprenics anonymous, also related disorders it says, like anxiety- 1 a week
-Emotions anonymous - a couple a week
-Recoveries anonymous - a couple a week

Also many of the bigger programs have "holiday marathons" which means on all major holidays there are meetings all day.

Some have in person meetings too, and some have large all-day conferences or weekends. UA had a conference that was $35 to attend or free if you couldn't attend

They are interesting lines to listen to and participate on.

If you do a search of my recent posts there's another one I have that has 2 lists of *more* *free* *phone lines* of
-noncrisis mental health friend lines 
-and prayer/counseling lines.


----------

